# Lang 60 too big???



## smokingrookie (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey guys been thinking about getting a good offset stick burner. I do mostly small cooks (4-6 racks of ribs, 1-2 butts, 1 brisket at a time) I saw a Lang 60 on Craigslist. I am thinking this might be too big but never cooked on one just wondering if this would be a fuel hog for smaller cooks? Thanks for the input in advance.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't have a Lang so can't give any insight on fuel usage. However, if it were me, if the price was right and I had the budget and the space...you'd have a hard time holding me back from going to get it. From what I've read the 60 is the perfect balance. Big enough for a small hog or food for a big crowd, yet not too big to use for ordinary backyard stuff. Hopefully some Lang owners will come along and give you some real world experience on fuel usage. Good luck!


----------



## smokingrookie (Jun 20, 2015)

Well I would have to see what his lowest price would be, then have to convince the purchasing dept that we have it in the budget. Lol. Price is just a bit under what a new one is but would save shipping which was going to be $550 for a 36 deluxe patio when I checked a couple weeks ago.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 20, 2015)

I just built mine similar to the lang and am very pleased with it. Its nice having the extra room. even if I throw something small on its less tending to than my offset braunfel and they actually uses less fuel than you think. IMHO... Get the lang.........

Joe

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/210576/butts-ribs-chicken-and-a-chuckie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109570/boykjos-reverse-flow-build-05-07-2015-update


----------



## viking72 (Jun 21, 2015)

Here is a lite load on a Lang 60D













10353099_711726948921845_1658271495065661014_n.jpg



__ viking72
__ Jun 21, 2015






 Burns about a split every 45min. Not a fuel hog.


----------



## smokingrookie (Jun 21, 2015)

Viking thanks I have been working really hard considering it is Father's Day. Not sure if the purchasing dept will approve it but I am getting closer. If I bought new I was thinking the 36 but the extra room would come in handy I'm sure.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 21, 2015)

viking72 said:


> Here is a lite load on a Lang 60D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Mine burns the same... the extra room is nice.... Looks like the purchasing dept needs some polishing....lol


----------



## cats49er (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a 60 deluxe and love it.I started out wanting a Lang 36,then after alittle research I decided to get a 48 deluxe.While I was waitingto fit it in the budget,I ran across a used 60 deluxe for quit bit less than a new 48 deluxe.I am totally amazed every time I cook on my Lang.The extra space gives you many more options .I like to give friends and family extra food as a gift or something extra to take home at Thanksgiving and Christmas. If you can swing the Lang it will last you a life time with reasonable care. Good luck


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 23, 2015)

IMHO....No smoker is ever too big.  If you can afford it buy it.  I would love to have a Lang of that size, I have been known to have 2 units running and still not enough space.  The Lang's are very efficient once to temp.

Go for it!!!!
 

Smoke ON!


----------



## tennsmoker1 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have had my Lang 60 for a year now. Having alot of trouble holding temp. Have tried charcoal,wood,charcoal and wood . really have to babysit it for a long smoke. Also big variation in temperature inside the smoker. I'm talking 30-40 degrees.I have a patio 60 with mag wheels. This thing is awesome looking. All my buddies want it. However you might think about a gravity smoker if you don't have a lot of time to sit and watch. I'm not giving up yet though!


----------



## cats49er (Jul 16, 2015)

Tennsmoker1 there is a good post on the Lang site forum under the Techniques heading.The post I'm speaking of is titled " finally discovery a method that works ".http://lang.myfreeforum.org/about766.html   Read this and maybe it will help.I tried it and it works.I've only used it cooking at 300 to 325 temp but was impressed.Will be giving it a try soon at lower temps. Hope this helps


----------

